# DVD+R problems



## brians101 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm hoping someone will know the answer to these 2 problems. 1. When I burn images that have been edited to a DVD+R then try to play on TV (Sony Bravia) only a few of them play. I get a "!" message on the TV image. What causes that and is there anything I can do?Images do play on my computer.2. Is it possible to add more images to a DVD+R that I have previously put some on.I have tried, and find all earlier burnings dissappear.Thank you,Brian


----------



## clee01l (Jul 26, 2011)

What device are you using to read the DVD+R disc?  Unless your Sony Bravia has a built in DVD player, it is only acting as a monitor for the DVD player. Can the DVD Player create a slide show or have you done something else besided drop image files onto the Disc?


----------



## brians101 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you Clee.Sorry I didnt have that info.The player is a Pioneer DVR630H, that has the DVD smbol on it with "video/r/rw" underneath. This player has both a hard drive and DVD/CD drive.The DVD does create a slide show. When the DVD is loaded, up come the thumbnails with pictures, or in most cases the triangle with an ! mark. Some do show.From this point I can select a slide show option, iff the images would work.Hope this helps to throw some more light on my problemBrian


----------



## clee01l (Jul 26, 2011)

From the specs, your player accepts these media types: DVD-R, DVD-RW / DVD-R, DVD-RW, Dual-layer DVD-R for recording and these formats for playback: DVD-Video/DVD-R/DVD-RW/Dual-layer (DL) DVD-R (Video Mode)/DVD-RAM/DVD+R/DL DVD+R/DVD+RW/CD/SVCD/VCD/CD-R/CD-RW.  DVD+R is not the same spec as DVD-R.  While there are some compatibly between DVD-R and DVD+R, I'm not sure if that means your Pioneer can read the disc correctly.  Also according to the specs, JPEG is the only image format that the player can read.  So if you put images onto the disc in any other format, that could explain the (!)s  In either case, I think the player is telling you that it can not read the files that it displays with the (!)s.  Also I have found that some computer DVD writers are not able to be read by some DVD readers (Players). This might be your situation and it might be a problem with the physical media.  You might try recording onto a different brand disc preferably one that costs a little more. 

Other options:  Is your Bravia DLNA compliant?  Does it have an ethernet (RJ-45) connector?  If so you can probably connect the Bravis to your home network and stream your image directly to the Bravia.


----------



## brians101 (Jul 26, 2011)

clee01l said:


> From the specs, your player accepts these media types: DVD-R, DVD-RW / DVD-R, DVD-RW, Dual-layer DVD-R for recording and these formats for playback: DVD-Video/DVD-R/DVD-RW/Dual-layer (DL) DVD-R (Video Mode)/DVD-RAM/DVD+R/DL DVD+R/DVD+RW/CD/SVCD/VCD/CD-R/CD-RW.  DVD+R is not the same spec as DVD-R.  While there are some compatibly between DVD-R and DVD+R, I'm not sure if that means your Pioneer can read the disc correctly.  Also according to the specs, JPEG is the only image format that the player can read.  So if you put images onto the disc in any other format, that could explain the (!)s  In either case, I think the player is telling you that it can not read the files that it displays with the (!)s.  Also I have found that some computer DVD writers are not able to be read by some DVD readers (Players). This might be your situation and it might be a problem with the physical media.  You might try recording onto a different brand disc preferably one that costs a little more.
> 
> Other options:  Is your Bravia DLNA compliant?  Does it have an ethernet (RJ-45) connector?  If so you can probably connect the Bravis to your home network and stream your image directly to the Bravia.



Thank you again, my problem seems to be that some of the images are not read, some are. On my last attempt about 25% were read, so the problem doesn't seem to be with the physical media. I might have to try your other suggestion, but would like to persist with this to see if I can make it work somehow.
There must be some issue with the individual images that are not working.
Also, I have tried again to record anther DVD+R but same results, and it only shows the last session transfered to the DVD, yet it shows up as full. ie I load the DVD by say 3 sessions, they appear to load, they fill the DVD, but only the last one is accessible, & then with with the display problem discussed above. Could these problems be linked.
Thanks.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 26, 2011)

brians101 said:


> ...and it only shows the last session transfered to the DVD, yet it shows up as full. ie I load the DVD by say 3 sessions, they appear to load, they fill the DVD, but only the last one is accessible, & then with with the display problem discussed above. Could these problems be linked.
> Thanks.


 I pulled this quote from Wikipedia " DVD+R discs can only be written to once"  It might mean that your last Write is the one that the player will see.  And your issues also could have something to do with the Writing device.  Like I said earlier, I have seen incompatibilities between Computer DVD Burners and standard DVD players. This might be your situation. And it could be the media.  

Can you try burning the DVD in one session to see if your player can read every JPEG written to the DVD?


----------

